# What is your favorite TV show



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2017)

Personally, mine is Jeopardy!

It's a never miss it show at my house. We drop whatever we are doing at 7:30 and turn on the TV. Even set an alarm clock so we don't miss it. And if we are not going to be home we record it. We make a competition out of it. You can only score when all three of the contestants miss and one of us gets it right. So you never know how many opportunities there will be to score. 

It's really fun.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 20, 2017)

Of what is currently in production, my favorite shows are Blue Bloods, Last Man Standing, and Baby Daddy which will start its next season in March.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Today, I'll be watching what I guess is the final Girl Meets World episode too.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't watch much regular TV anymore.  The original NCIS is really the only thing still on that I look forward to watching...on Netflix,  without commercial interruption.  

Castle was my last favorite show...but it's off the air now.  The local library recently released season 3-7 on dvd for checkout...so I've been binging a little in my free time.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 20, 2017)

I like criminal minds.  It teaches you how truly psychopathic serial killers are.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 21, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> I like criminal minds.  It teaches you how truly psychopathic serial killers are.


Don't forget that it is fiction. 

There is a whole shitload of documentaries about real serial killers on YouTube that you might be interested in.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 21, 2017)

I like the Great British Baking Show on PBS.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 21, 2017)

Right this minute, "Taboo" on FX.  Only 2 episodes in.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 22, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Right this minute, "Taboo" on FX.  Only 2 episodes in.


same here....just got through with Shooter and Good Behavior....starting Six ...People of Earth was pretty humorous... ....


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2017)

If Netflix shows count, probably Daredevil or Jessica Jones.  If they don't, Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead top the list.  If we're talking about shows airing at the moment, I'd probably have to go with Lucifer.  If we're talking favorite all time, that's tough.....I'd probably say Buffy.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 25, 2017)

*"*_*Thử thách cùng bước nhảy"  which is the Vietnamese version of "So you think you can dance" is one of my favorites. *
*I don't like television too much but sometimes I watched that tv show.*
*Sometimes I watched American or English tv shows on the web. *
*I like "What would you do" just because makes me laugh *
_


----------



## MikeK (Feb 13, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > I like criminal minds.  It teaches you how truly psychopathic serial killers are.
> ...


YouTube is the greatest thing ever to happen to television.  Something for everyone, any time, always.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> If Netflix shows count, probably Daredevil or Jessica Jones.  If they don't, Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead top the list.  If we're talking about shows airing at the moment, I'd probably have to go with Lucifer.  If we're talking favorite all time, that's tough.....I'd probably say Buffy.


I have Netflix too. A while back I power watched The X Files. I had seen it a couple times when it was still on regular TV but back then I was much to busy to watch TV very often. But now I'm semi-retired so I have plenty of time. I think I watched all 200+ episodes in a row.  I did the same thing with the Twilight Zone.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 13, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > I like criminal minds.  It teaches you how truly psychopathic serial killers are.
> ...


The real ones where they interview the killer and he/she talks about why and how she/he killed people is sickening.  I can't take those.

I prefer the fiction dramas which are based on true case files.  They are bad enough.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 13, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > If Netflix shows count, probably Daredevil or Jessica Jones.  If they don't, Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead top the list.  If we're talking about shows airing at the moment, I'd probably have to go with Lucifer.  If we're talking favorite all time, that's tough.....I'd probably say Buffy.
> ...



Even the post-Mulder seasons?  I thought getting rid of Mulder and turning Scully into the believer just ruined the show.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 13, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yeah I watched all of them. I liked the ones with Mulder better too.


----------



## RWS (Feb 14, 2017)

So many great TV shows... My favorites always change. All-time favs will include Spartacus, X-Files, Firefly (for that one lonely season), Breaking Bad, GoT, and lots more. But Spartacus stands out as something I could not miss watching every week exactly when it aired. Esp season 1 with Andy Whitfield. 

But my current favorite is "Into the Badlands". 1st season was friggin awesome!!! Just jaw-dropping awesome for 6 episodes! Season 2 starts next month, and I cannot wait! I just hope I'm not let down. Check it out if you can. AMC should start airing episodes again before season 2 starts.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 7, 2017)

Tough call but Game of Thrones is probably it 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2017)

Marvel: Agent of Shield, and Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 7, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > If Netflix shows count, probably Daredevil or Jessica Jones.  If they don't, Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead top the list.  If we're talking about shows airing at the moment, I'd probably have to go with Lucifer.  If we're talking favorite all time, that's tough.....I'd probably say Buffy.
> ...


Ordered Netflix at the end of last month to power watch. Once Upon A Time, Arrow, Flash and Daredevil. We will see how long it takes me to get caught up. So far I'm loving Netflix..glad I signed up.

Just started power watching Lethal Weapon on XFinity too.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Ugh, don't get trapped by Arrow and Flash!  Just good enough to keep watching.....always wondering if you're going to quit.....I spend as much time angry at those shows as I do enjoying them.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 7, 2017)

Man in the High castle (Amazon)

Better call Saul

X-Files

Breaking Bad

Johnathon Strsnge and Mr Norell (Netflix)

Magicians. (Netflix) a modern Harry Potter (kind of)


----------



## MikeK (Mar 7, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Ordered Netflix at the end of last month to power watch. Once Upon A Time, Arrow, Flash and Daredevil. We will see how long it takes me to get caught up. So far I'm loving Netflix..glad I signed up.


What is Netflix about?  I see it advertised but I know nothing about it.  How much does it cost and how broad is its selection of movies?  Does it offer any of the recently released movies?


----------



## Marianne (Mar 7, 2017)

I read more than I watch TV but right now my top five are
Victoria
Restored-DIY
Bones
Midsomer Murders
Father Brown Mysteries 

I'd include the Curse of Oak Island and Hunting Hitler but they aren't on at the moment.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 8, 2017)

MikeK said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered Netflix at the end of last month to power watch. Once Upon A Time, Arrow, Flash and Daredevil. We will see how long it takes me to get caught up. So far I'm loving Netflix..glad I signed up.
> ...


Netflix is a subscription service that allows you to watch movies and TV shows from any internet connected device With a Netflix app, such as a computer, gaming console, DVD or Blu-ray player, phone or tablet. 

They run month long free trials and then after that depending on the tier you want prices range from 6.99 to 9.99 a month. They are like Xfinitiy's on demand when it comes to movies. Several fairly recent ones just not most current new releases.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


So far I've only seen a few episodes of Arrow not enough to get annoyed yet. Thanks for the warning though...getting annoyed at moronic actresses and story lines is what made me hate and stop watching Charmed


----------



## RWS (Mar 8, 2017)

Into the Badlands, season 1, first episode "pilot", first scene. And this is censored to remove bloodiness. 

I don't mean to sound like a fan-boy, but you have to watch this first season if you like this video below.


----------



## RWS (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 8, 2017)

2-3 years ago or so, I'd say my favorite of all time was The Wire. But now there's been so many good shows since then that it may no longer be my top favorite show, or at least not by such a huge margin. I can't really put these in any order, but other shows I love include:

Lost
True Detective (season 1 only)
Boardwalk Empire
Vinyl
Daredevil
Breaking Bad
Better Call Saul
Fargo (mostly season 2, which, IMO, is up there with True Detective season 1)
Narcos
Westworld
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
South Park
Eastbound & Down
Vice Principals
Silicon Valley
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Legion (so far)


----------



## Desperado (Mar 8, 2017)

Man in the High castle 
The Young Pope
Black Sails


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Arrow started pretty well, then went downhill.  The Flash also starts pretty well, but with a much lighter tone.  I don't like speedsters as superheroes already, because they only ever seem to lose when they inexplicably decide to stop moving super-fast, and the show has far too many of those kinds of moments.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2017)

RWS said:


> Into the Badlands, season 1, first episode "pilot", first scene. And this is censored to remove bloodiness.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a fan-boy, but you have to watch this first season if you like this video below.



I think season 2 of that starts soon.


----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2017)

*The Last Ship*

This is one of my favorite tv series and I was wondering if there was a future for it. Wiki only shows the episodes for Season 3 so a bit of further reading came up with the following good news.

The Last Ship was renewed for a 10-episode fourth season, slated to premiere during mid-2017.[8](Lincoln, Ross A. (July 31, 2016). "TNT's 'The Last Ship' Renewed For Fourth Season – TCA". Deadline.com. Retrieved July 31, 2016. )  On September 8, 2016, TNT renewed the series for a 10-episode fifth season, which will be filmed immediately after season four filming, and will premiere in mid-2018.[9](‘The Last Ship’ renewal extended through Season 5 )


----------



## MikeK (Mar 8, 2017)

Marianne said:


> I read more than I watch TV but right now my top five are
> Victoria
> Restored-DIY
> Bones
> ...


While I haven't watched any of the others, Victoria is an unexpectedly wonderful production.  I can't wait for Season 2.  

I'm something of an anglophile so I really enjoy such productions as Elizabeth, Downton Abbey, and most other BBC efforts.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 8, 2017)

I only do streaming so when they air doesn't matter. Right now I'm going through NCIS. It's a good show but is hampered by a few characters I don't care for and constant high school sexual references. The lab chick is some bizarre S&M chick for the discriminating pedophiles in the audience.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> I only do streaming so when they air doesn't matter. Right now I'm going through NCIS. It's a good show but is hampered by a few characters I don't care for and constant high school sexual references. The lab chick is some bizarre S&M chick for the discriminating pedophiles in the audience.



Pedophiles?  If you are talking about Abby, that actress is in her 40s.  Pauley Perrette - IMDb


----------



## Marianne (Mar 8, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > I read more than I watch TV but right now my top five are
> ...


Didn't see Elizabeth but loved Downton Abbey. I agree,Victoria is fantastic and I also can't wait for season 2.


----------



## RWS (Mar 28, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > Into the Badlands, season 1, first episode "pilot", first scene. And this is censored to remove bloodiness.
> ...



Episode 2 is out now. Here's a kick-butt look at one of the scenes from episode 1.


----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)

I've become hooked on Designated Survivor. Some great acting and good scripts.


----------



## El-Flippo (Mar 30, 2017)

American Crime
Banshee
Black Mirror
Designated Survivor
Fargo
Gotham
Greenleaf
If Loving You Is Wrong
Marvel's Luke Cage
Power
Queen Sugar
Rebel
Shots Fired
The Detour
The Haves And The Have Nots
The Night Of
The Quad
True Detective
Underground


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 30, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Tough call but Game of Thrones is probably it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Game of Thrones - They built and awesome story with compelling characters. Last season's battle of the bastards was the best episode in TV history.

Humans - A British show that really makes you think! I really believe we are a decade away from that being our reality.

Americans - The whole Cold War theme is awesome. People call it antiAmerican leftist propaganda, but I think so. They show communism/socialism as an utter failure in which a supposed super power can feed its own people, while the US thrives.

60 minutes - still the most compelling telling of the news.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)

I too like Humans.

But, my favorite by far is Designated Survivor. Just watched the episode Commander-in-Chief and found it riveting and extremely well done.

Oh yeah, the NCIS shows are also favorites.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2017)

longknife said:


> I too like Humans.
> 
> But, my favorite by far is Designated Survivor. Just watched the episode Commander-in-Chief and found it riveting and extremely well done.
> 
> Oh yeah, the NCIS shows are also favorites.



I gave up on Designated Survivor after a few episodes.  Maybe I'm just burned out on Keifer Sutherland after his years of 24, but the show was a bit too forced for my taste.


----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)

Just watched the final episodes of two shows; Bones and Grimm

The finale of Bones tried to be dramatic but somehow missed the mark. After 12 seasons, the insufferable leftist genius is gone and we no longer have to hear her grating voice.

Grimm went out with a truly scary scenario, the penultimate finding some of the main characters dead at the hands of the most evil creatures who was impossible to kill. We find the Grimm, his cousin, and his dead mother and aunt fighting the creature and finally killing it. Riveting. And, while nothing has been reported that I can find, the writers left a huge opening for a possible sequel which I would watch in a second!


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 6, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Personally, mine is Jeopardy!
> 
> It's a never miss it show at my house. We drop whatever we are doing at 7:30 and turn on the TV. Even set an alarm clock so we don't miss it. And if we are not going to be home we record it. We make a competition out of it. You can only score when all three of the contestants miss and one of us gets it right. So you never know how many opportunities there will be to score.
> 
> It's really fun.


I really love Atlanta. You don’t have to know what’s going on. Every show is different.. Donald Glover is a great talent.


----------



## Resnic (Nov 7, 2022)

yiostheoy said:


> I like criminal minds.  It teaches you how truly psychopathic serial killers are.



Ummmmmm that show isn't real at all. It's all just fiction, it's made up. They have to blow everything out of proportion to keep it interesting for viewers. And they always have to outdo themselves each season or else people will quit watching.

Even so called "reality tv" is fake as hell and scripted.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 8, 2022)

^^^ I second that, but even when stuff is scripted, there can still be some realness to whatever is going on in front of you. When country singer Trace Adkins was on the Celebrity Apprentice show in 2008, he was never with the rest of his teammates during their celebrations of a win because they were all drinking what he was trying stay sober from. If my memory serves me, he was shown at least one time by himself getting something else like coffee. 

God bless you and Trace always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)

P.S. How much longer until his two seasons are finally released on DVD?


----------



## lg325 (Dec 9, 2022)

*I have always liked Green Acres  and those shows related to it.  I stumbled across a photo of Barbra Pepper who played Doris Ziffle.   She was a Ziegfield girl at one time.                      


 *


----------



## Peace (Dec 9, 2022)

This will sound gay, stupid and weird but mine is Antique Roadshow…


----------



## lg325 (Dec 9, 2022)

Antique road show is interesting it is a reality show that's real.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Its actually a weekly Youtube show.


----------

